# Ayuda con protocolo GPIB



## estebanlu (May 23, 2006)

Hola, pongo ante ustedes un pequeño reto para que se luzcan y muestren sus habilidadesy destrezas.

Necesito controlar el spam, la amplitud de barrido, entre otros parámetros de una analizador de espectros hewlet pakard, utilizando el protocolo GPIB(es un puerto mas grande que el puerto paralelo), y por el otro lado del terminal va un cable usb.
Lo que quiero saber es como puedo hacer un programa en visual basic que me permita variar esos parametros desde una computadora, sin necesidad de presionar botones en el analizador.

Cualquier ayuda pues sea bienvenida.
Saludos
Esteban Leon
Cuenca-Ecuador


----------



## Ehecatl (May 23, 2006)

Hace años trabajé ese protocolo con un programa especial de HP (ahora Agilent) que se llamaba HP Basic, de hecho HP le llama a ese protocolo HPIB.
Creo que primero tendrías que indicarnos si tienes el manual del analizador, en segunda necesitas la tarjeta de interface para el BUS GPIB, y si no la tienes la vas a tener que comprar o construirte una.


----------



## estebanlu (May 25, 2006)

Tengo el manual, necesito un programa que se llama HP Bsic 4.0, tengo el manual, y el cable, quiero saber si se puede hacer en visual basic y como detecto, el conector por lado del cpu es usb, y el GPIB propiamente esta en el analizador, creo que el HP ya no existe, en todo caso si lo tienes y puedes indicarme como hacer para operarlo en XP, ayudame


----------



## HERAL (Feb 21, 2008)

Buenas tardes amigo, bueno visal basic 6 es muy amplio, y la national instrument tiene unos activex (o librerias) para este programa llamados Measurement Studio,ahi consigues un boton especificamente para leer datos y escribir desde un puerto GPIB o protocolo IEEE-488


----------

